# POLL; Wild horses.



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If you voted no, please explain.

I voted Yes, but only through regulation. I think regulation adds a stigma to it that is enticing to the hunting population and would make it more accepted to non-hunters (as opposed to anti-hunters).


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Support proposition I-STUD!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I vote yes, but w/o regulations. Open season like what other vermin have is the proper way to go! Mustangs should be 'managed' just as the coyote is; with a BOUNTY on it's UGLY head!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I voted no. Why kill them when your not going to eat them and they are not killing are wildlife now. They have the right to be out there. Go a head and bash me on this. I like to go out there and look for them and see them. There no need to kill them. Don't tell me that they ruin stuff out there. in tell you have the profe. I would rather see a hunting season for the sheep and cows in the mountion then a hores hunt.If you want to give hunters a bad name that the way to do it.Have at me I just put the bulls eye on me.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It would be like hunting Zebras?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I voted no. Why kill them when your not going to eat themI would eat them
> 
> and they are not killing are wildlife nowThey are competing for forage and habitat with indigenous species..
> 
> ...


Here we are humanizing animals, just like PETA would do. I understand why people pick and choose which species dies at their hand, but that doesn't make it sensical, it's driven by emotion, nothing more. Why do you think we are in a world of hurt as a country? Don't answer, because it was a rhetorical question. It's because of emotionally driven policy instigated by people who let emotions dictate and override common sense.

In the name of just behind the shoulder, amen.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I voted without regs for a simple reason, they are already wasting our tax dollars tryiing to manage thier numbers, why waste any more $ on further management when we can just shoot them to control thier numbers.

I would eat one if I shoot it, maybe not every piece of it but yes the majority of the meat would go in the freezer.

CS, zebra ain't bad if prepared right! :mrgreen: 


I can see it now on a bumper sticker.

SUPPORT I-STUD!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Why do you think we are in a world of hurt as a country? Don't answer, because it was a rhetorical question. It's because of emotionally driven policy instigated by people who let emotions dictate and override common sense.


+1
Tree for president!!!!!!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I voted without regs for a simple reason, they are already wasting our tax dollars tryiing to manage thier numbers, why waste any more $ on further management when we can just shoot them to control thier numbers.
> 
> I would eat one if I shoot it, maybe not every piece of it but yes the majority of the meat would go in the freezer.
> 
> ...


Huh? Management- Generate revenue in the form of license fees, nothing more. Sell an unlimited number of 40 dollar horse tags.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tree show me. Because I see a big number of antelope out there and there a crap load of dogs out there to. There so much land out there that they all got room to feed on and not have to fight over.It not hard to find a pic of me on here.Im still not for it and I will never be for it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I voted without regs for a simple reason, they are already wasting our tax dollars tryiing to manage thier numbers, why waste any more $ on further management when we can just shoot them to control thier numbers.
> ...


 You have me there Tree, I was referring to the cost the govt was spending already on on thier control, like the adoption deal.

Stop picking on me, I'm on good drugs from knee surgery!!!!!! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not trying to change your mind dstiiiin.

My sister used to cry when I stepped on potato bugs, so I understand your mindset. :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'm not trying to change your mind dstiiiin.
> 
> My sister used to cry when I stepped on potato bugs, so I understand your mindset. :mrgreen: :wink:


O dont worry im not cry at all. Dont worry you wount change my mind at all.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You know I'm just hackin on ya, right? :mrgreen:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Mojo, old buddy old pal...did you say good drugs cause your knee's hurt...my knees hurt.

Now about the horses...we kill noxious, none native, weeds don't we...and we don't even need to eat 'em. I am thinkin...if we could raise a few bucks for habitat improvement or other good cause...sell all the permits the people want...print em up and get um sold!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You know I'm just hackin on ya, right? :mrgreen:


Yea I know you are.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Hunting them could be a problem for me. My 8 year old daughters two favorite animals on the planet are wolves and mustangs, which happen to be my two least favorite animals on the planet. :evil:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had knee surgery a week ago, hence the good drugs that don't always let my fingers type exactly what my brain is thinking. :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Hunting them could be a problem for me. My 8 year old daughters two favorite animals on the planet are wolves and mustangs, which happen to be my two least favorite animals on the planet. :evil:


Just tell'em its moose meat!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

So with one of you guys have already been out tehre shooting them ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Hunting them could be a problem for me. My 8 year old daughters two favorite animals on the planet are wolves and mustangs, which happen to be my two least favorite animals on the planet. :evil:


My daughters favorite animal is an elk, and she celebrates when I kill them. Looks like you got some work to do.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Pro, I am thinking just use the same tactic as when you sneak a new gun past your honey, you know, put it in an old gun case and just tell her "dear, that's the same old gun I bought years ago"...so, to make the thing work, just wire some old rack, moose, elk, don't much matter, onto the head of that horse and then just drag it on home for the bucherin!

Mojo, my brain ain't working either..what you say


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Tree show me.


I suggest you head out to the west desert, preferable near a water source. The damage they do is severe, and much of it will take tens of years to regenerate.

Pretty? I guess. A noxious, non-native, dust'bowl causing pile of uncivilized equine trash? Surely!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Last fall I found the bones of a wild horse that did not make it through the previous winter. The skull was intact and in great shape. I packed it out and back to camp. I considered cleaning it up and putting it in the man cave. I gave up on that idea and it now rests in my uncle's flower bed. A horse skull is huge. It could be measured like a bear skull. If this is going to catch on, we need to create a trophy market for the species. Size of skull, or length of thunderstick....there has to be a trophy there somewhere.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

horses are a non-native species just like racoons or house cats...how many people are actually gonna take the time to shoot a horse anyhow?!?! Hunting without regulations. Plus it would be a very good method for social darwinism with Lord knows how many people getting killed by trying to tame one or two...haha... :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My wife is too smart to fall for the old gun trick, but she is also smart enough to give up wishing I'd stop buying new ones. Meat in the freezer is another matter she couldn't tell the difference between any of it without labels. 

Hey, that made sense, time for another pill! :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Last fall I found the bones of a wild horse that did not make it through the previous winter. The skull was intact and in great shape. I packed it out and back to camp. I considered cleaning it up and putting it in the man cave. I gave up on that idea and it now rests in my uncle's flower bed. A horse skull is huge. It could be measured like a bear skull. If this is going to catch on, we need to create a trophy market for the species. Size of skull, or length of thunderstick....there has to be a trophy there somewhere.


I'm voting for the thunderstick measurement and am still laughing. I agree, a trophy market would be very good for the sport of horse hunting. Not pointing any fingers, but there is a certain ethnic group that would put horse meat to good use. Let's just say you can make any type of protein into tacos and burritos. I know from experience, I do a freezer clean out on a large scale a few times a year and there are two categories of meat 'fish' and 'not fish'. It just aint that important to them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I voted yes with regulation but I wouldn't ever hunt them. Having grown up around horses in my younger years and watching wild horses and burros in the New Mexico desert... I'm like Dustin in that I like to watch them, see them out in the desert and stuff, but I'd really rather not shoot one. I don't care how great they taste, there is just something about the image of shooting a horse, then butchering it up and takin it home that doesn't appeal to me. I'm sure that if they need to be thinned out, its a good idea but somebody else will have to do the job.... cause I won't. 8)


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

This would be opening a big can of worms .You'll have those people taken pen raised horses and shooting them and calling them a trophy. :roll: Then you will have people fencing a large area of land then bring in big money hunters to shoot the horses :roll: ............................................................................................. :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

This may be a stupid question but is there a current law on the books that prohibits shooting a wild horse?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> This may be a stupid question but is there a current law on the books that prohibits shooting a wild horse?


YES! It is a federal offense to shoot a mustang. I think the punishment is worse than molesting a child. :evil: Another in a long list of animal 'rights' holding more value than human rights. You get caught shooting a mustang and you WILL be spending time in a federal prison. Notice I said, "get caught". I know a few horse ranchers who make as many mustangs disappear as possible every chance they get. A band of mustangs will do immense damage to habitat, fences, corrals, watering stations. A lone stallion will tear down anything in his way to get to a domestic mare(s) or to fight a domestic stud/gelding. Finding them is as hard as finding the Great Salt Lake, helping the population get smaller is a little trickier though....not that I have first hand knowledge or anything. 8) :shock:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> This may be a stupid question but is there a current law on the books that prohibits shooting a wild horse?


Yes, I believe it is a Federal issue. Don't have chapter and verse though.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried to vote for: Reintroduce the wild horse to Yellowstone but there was no category for it.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

shoot a horse what are we in france?! i believe that shooting horses would be well......the same as tex's opinion on shed hunting GAY!

horses deserve better then that im fine with controling them lets just do it by capturing and selling like we already do and if we need to get rid of more put them down with a shot of something ( that is not lead or copper based and doesnt come out of a barrel ). I personally have a soft spot for horses. Lets just not shoot them.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Huntoholic said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > This may be a stupid question but is there a current law on the books that prohibits shooting a wild horse?
> ...


www.wilderness.net/NWPS/documents/publi ... 92-195.pdf

Section 8 contains the laws and penalties.

But there's hope! Section 3(b)(2)(C) states:
The Secretary shall cause additional excess wild free roaming horses and burros for which an adoption demand by qualified individuals does not exist *to be destroyed in the most humane and cost efficient manner possible.*

I'd have to buy another freezer! -8/-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I really don't understand the difference between shooting a wild horse for the meat and sport and shooting an elk or a deer.

This lady has a soft spot in her heart for animals as well.



Potato bugs.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I know where I would be opening morning. I have a bone to pick with this guy.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> I know where I would be opening morning. I have a bone to pick with this guy.


I had a mustang chase me once up on top of consumers and it kind of looked like that one. You kick his ass seabass.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, I figured the bleeding heart crowd had already made it the worst crime imaginabe to kill one. What a joke our justice system has become! :twisted: 

You say its tricky helping to control the numbers, I don't think its so much of a problem for a southern boy, lets just say they have advanced training on such things. :shock:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

jahan said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > I know where I would be opening morning. I have a bone to pick with this guy.
> ...


Consumers? As in Carbon County? I don't think that was a mustang.... Ya might not want to shoot on of them horses... The Jacob's might string ya up....!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > This may be a stupid question but is there a current law on the books that prohibits shooting a wild horse?
> ...


WOW.....! Are you saying you have first hand knowlegde of this PRO? You would never say something that you did not have first hand knowledge about... Would ya?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I say catch them, paint them with Black and White stripes..................then shoot them!


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

I say yes, But only if the same regulations apply as all other big game hunting. All game taken should be required to be eaten and not let it just go to waste. I personally would not want to hunt them just because I don’t think I could eat a horse. But to anyone that wants a horse steak for dinner I say have at it.


----------



## GMan (Feb 17, 2009)

No, I wouldn't support a hunt. I spent enough time beating around a lot of those ranges out there last year to see that horses aren't the problem with wildlife. Deer and antelope mingle freely with the mustangs. Its the rampant free ranging cattle usage. If you get off your butts and find springs just horses and deer have been using, you see little or no ill effects. None what-so-ever. They still flow year round. But yet you hit main areas where there should be small lakes, and the cattle pounding it for so long have dried them up. Its a bunch of B.S. It's the BLM selling out our wildlife and degrading our land for a few lousy bucks.

When you go out and look at the same horses for months on end. When you can walk within 20' of stallions and just have them look at you, not concerned about your presence. How could you honestly shoot that? These aren't ferrel animals. They're animals that can be and most of the time ARE tamed down and make excellent pets. Take a few less, and totally cut free range cattle and you'd see a pretty strong change on the range.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

GMan said:


> No, I wouldn't support a hunt. I spent enough time beating around a lot of those ranges out there last year to see that horses aren't the problem with wildlife. Deer and antelope mingle freely with the mustangs. Its the rampant free ranging cattle usage. If you get off your butts and find springs just horses and deer have been using, you see little or no ill effects. None what-so-ever. They still flow year round. But yet you hit main areas where there should be small lakes, and the cattle pounding it for so long have dried them up. Its a bunch of B.S. It's the BLM selling out our wildlife and degrading our land for a few lousy bucks.
> 
> When you go out and look at the same horses for months on end. When you can walk within 20' of stallions and just have them look at you, not concerned about your presence. How could you honestly shoot that? These aren't ferrel animals. They're animals that can be and most of the time ARE tamed down and make excellent pets. Take a few less, and totally cut free range cattle and you'd see a pretty strong change on the range.


You need to spend just a little moretime out there! Horses and Pronghorn living in peace? I've never seen 'em frolic together...matter a fact the horsies was mean to them antelopes!

And those aint cattle droppings in the middle of that dirt road!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> GMan said:
> 
> 
> > No, I wouldn't support a hunt. I spent enough time beating around a lot of those ranges out there last year to see that horses aren't the problem with wildlife. Deer and antelope mingle freely with the mustangs. Its the rampant free ranging cattle usage. If you get off your butts and find springs just horses and deer have been using, you see little or no ill effects. None what-so-ever. They still flow year round. But yet you hit main areas where there should be small lakes, and the cattle pounding it for so long have dried them up. Its a bunch of B.S. It's the BLM selling out our wildlife and degrading our land for a few lousy bucks.
> ...


Zim I have to side with the feller... I have seen Deer and Goats in the same areas as the horses... No problems seen... Also there is a pretty big herd that runs between Pole Canyon and Cart Hollow on the Uintahs that you can't see any ill effects. The only time I have had any sort of problems with the horses is when we had tied ours up while elk hunting......

I just don't think I could shoot one... They are ugly as sin (Some of them) but they are sure cool to see. They are really interesting if ya get in the middle of them... The studs are wild and would rather run ya over than go around ya.... And that stuff your seeing in the road is cow chit man!


----------



## GMan (Feb 17, 2009)

Actually the vast majority of the droppings were cattle. Early season before cattle there was nill in the road. Late season covered. All in cattle crap. Pretty disgusting.

Even those who live out there freely admit how distructive cattle are to the environment. Take an area that's been extremely damaged. East side of the Cedar Mountains. You have cattle ranchers starting fires to promote better feed for the cattle. Springs that were mamoth springs, take White Rocks and Kody. Springs that were litterally lakes for years. Lakes even with the "destructiveness" of wild horses. Put cattle on them for 20 years and magically they're dry. And because of the fires, there aren't any more deer out there. The chuckar we were hunting weren't there this year, either. But surely it's all horses, even though they've been there for hundreds of years.

They aren't horse tracks I see wading into every spring between Big and Look Out on the Stannies. Especially when the magically started appearing in November after the cattle had been moved in. And the situation is the same along pretty much every mountain range out there. Why do you think cattle ranchers want the cattle off their land anyway? If they're so good, surely they could be kept year round without any damage at all.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Actually the vast majority of the droppings were cattle. Early season before cattle there was nill in the road. Late season covered. All in cattle crap. Pretty disgusting.


Great fertilizer right? This crap produces B&C Horses.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I aint sayin I aint got a beef with cattle! I do! Thats another story for another time (already been done to death.)

But you aint gonna sit there and tell me horses do little damage. And NO, it aint cattle poop in the road!

Let me put it this way to ya. Cattle do a little damage rangewide, which unfortunatly amounts to a LOT of damage overall. Horses do a lot of damage locally, to waterholes, vegatative areas, etc. And by a LOT of horse damage I mean water source obliterated! As in VERY BAD LOCAL DAMAGE!


----------



## GMan (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah it is. Cleaned enough of it off my 150. Same stuff I get when I help my bro out on his grandpa's place. All cattle. Nice smell after a couple warm days, too.

All I'm saying is that what you all have been saying is well overstated, if you know what you're looking at. The horses do LITTLE damage compaired to their bovine counter parts. If you wanna take one off the range, take the one that does the worst to the land. I hiked into springs that were pristine this year that have only seen horses and mule deer and the occassional elk. Indeed they were pristine. In areas with elk sign, the elk did the most damage. Most of the places where horsies are at are waist high grass and weeds and sage. Give the cows a couple years and it's 3" yellow for miles upon miles. The bad that gets pawned off onto the horses isn't deserved.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

This is what we're talking about, right?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I voted no. I like horses.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I voted no. I like horses.


Ditto...I wouldn't shoot, cook or eat no stinking horse....it wasn't that long ago our neighbors used to cook 'em....hide and all !! Horse hair stinks !! _/O _/O

Anyway, I too, like horse's...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TAK said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


????????????


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just one more option of trophy animals to hunt. I like the paint and stripes idea myself. You could dress up in safari clothes, hire 6 trackers and have at it. Use a double gun in .450 or .500 nitro and stalk them. Even get the stick and string guys going on it. I would be all about it. My only issue is that i would donate the meat to charity. Yuck! :twisted:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I say if adoptions should be first option, then if that doesn't weed them out enough then have hunting with regulations. I would never do the hunt, but like anything if they are out of control they should be regulated, like illegal immigrants that mild the system dry, oops did I say that out loud.  :shock: 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Frickin midgets, can't pay attention. This whole thing started because of the article stating that no one was adopting them anymore.


----------



## prettytiedup (Dec 19, 2007)

I watched a program once where there was a prison program in Texas or Arizona or someplace that took these wild mustangs, sorted out the healthiest few animals and then broke them to saddle. Then they were auctioned. 

I don't think a bunch of idiots running around with their AR's and AK's and BMG .50's "hunting" horses is in sportsmans best interest. 

I do think they should be rounded up and offered for sale, maybe like above. If they don't sell then they should be euthanized or slaughtered and exported to countries that consume horse meat. The problem is, I believe the government recently made it illegal to slaughter horses. :roll: 

I don't see anyone out there suggesting a "Hunt" for stray dogs and cats, and these horses are the equivilent IMO.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Frickin midgets, can't pay attention. This whole thing started because of the article stating that no one was adopting them anymore.


Exactly and that is my point, since they are having problems with adopting them out they need to start regulated hunt, but (I will type this slowly for you :wink: ) still keep trying to adopt out as many as possible. I wouldn't use the words "no one" there were a couple. 8)  Now I just need a video that shows why calling people midgets is hurtful. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Did any of you read the article that i posted on the other thread. THEY ARE NOT SELLING!!! So we should euthinize??? Won't that cost the government $$$$.

'OR'

Have a hunt set up to MAKE the government $$$ and minimize horse numbers. 33000 of them in the wild and the same in captivity eating up more $$$

Here is the article for those of you who didn't read it.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=5758155


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Frickin midgets, can't pay attention. This whole thing started because of the article stating that no one was adopting them anymore.


That comment was so small.


----------



## drifter (Feb 19, 2008)

There are 700 + of the wild things at the prison in Gunnison right now. They built a multi million dollar set up for them and are paying a huge feed bill and veterinary bill each and every month. The hold an adoption every month. To my knowledge there have been less than 10 of the animals adopted in the last year. What a huge waste of yours and mine money!! It is great for the prisoners to learn how to work with these animals but it is costing way too much for this program. Before the wild horse and burro act there was no problem with these animals. If someone wanted one or a dozen of them they took the risk and caught them. When the government got involved the problems started with the feral horses and burro's.

Drifter


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Many voted 'no' but have failed to comment. Let us know why you oppose it. Is it a political thing? Do you think it would be a bad image for hunting?

Someone stated, and I'm paraphrasing, "That's just what we need, sportsmen running around with AR's, AK's and .50 BMG's hunting wild horses.". What makes you think it would be any different than hunting an elk, or a deer? I don't see people running around in the Uintas with Assault weapons trying to shoot the first elk that moves.

It really seems like an irrational judgement. Again, what is it that drives us to be ok with killing certain creatures, but spare others and actually have huge opinions on the subject? It really feels like the same type of emotionally charged lack of logic that members of animal rights groups use to justify their stance, which I think is valid, because it is how they believe. How as hunters do you reconcile killing one creature but saving the other because of an emotional attachment? To me, this is a very strange dichotomy.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

We heard you the first time Tree... You double clicker you  :mrgreen: 

I think you are right, it is how you are trained, I have a hard time shooting yotes cause they look like dogs, I told my nephew that went to africa that I couldn't shoot a zebra because they looked too much like horses.

But I think we could retrain to change our attitudes.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

drifter said:


> When the government got involved the problems started....
> 
> Drifter


You could apply that to just about every problem facing America today.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

animals are made to be used by humans...not the other way around...there is ZERO reason why there should be such a huge debate over these wild horses. No one's protesting each day when they gas thousands of dogs and cats nationwide. If a horse thought a human-being looked like a bale of alfalfa...it would kill you or I in a HEARTBEAT!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to shoot one or want to shoot one, but something needs to be done. I am also with who ever said cows are a problem. They destroy the land. The area I go hunting and camping a lot is beautiful until the cows come in quickly it gets taken over by cows. Can't stand it. I wish something could be done.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I voted yes, with regulation. I have never personally seen any of the wild horses, but from what I have heard and read about them, something needs to be done. 

So, if I wanted to go see some of these wild horses and burros, where would be the best place to check them out? It would also be interesting to see first hand, the "destruction" that everyone talks about.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh George! Not the livestock!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

No Tree !!!! /**|**\

My reasons for *not *hunting horses !!!

-They are an American icon, a symbol to freedom

-If we start hunting them, they will grow horns and become invisible like the elk and deer. That's what happened to the Unicorn. _(O)_

-Not a true game animal, at all

-What would the cowboys ride ?

-John Wayne would roll over in his grave

-Mounted heads without horns look stupid

I'm not for shooting horse's at all, quit asking !!!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> No Tree !!!! /**|**\
> 
> My reasons for *not *hunting horses !!!
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday .45!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> No Tree !!!! /**|**\
> 
> My reasons for *not *hunting horses !!!
> 
> ...


I am just playing with you .45. Happy birthday again.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, "thunderstick" might make me giggle as much as hearing someone say "cans". I like it when NHS puts his time in. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

**** I didn't even see NHS posted before me in the same fashion.  Of course his was much more funny.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

bigdaddyx2 said:


> I voted yes, with regulation. I have never personally seen any of the wild horses, but from what I have heard and read about them, something needs to be done.
> 
> So, if I wanted to go see some of these wild horses and burros, where would be the best place to check them out? It would also be interesting to see first hand, the "destruction" that everyone talks about.


Just drive out virtually anywhere on the West desert...if you see any horse herds...that's them. Drive the Pony Express route for a nice Sunday drive...you'll see hundreds of 'um

They are nothing special...just horses running around a-crappin and a-eatin


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Say what you want about vermin ungulates, but I'll be damned if anybody is gonna degrade a unicorn. Beautiful creatures.

That'll get you a one way ticket to hell and a ban from here so fast it'll make yer head spin. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Unicorns are GAY!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe so, But gotta admit Zim's comment was some funny ****. :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I sure wouldn't want to shoot a horse. I can't really think why anyone would want to shoot one for pleasure. I did eat horse meat several times on my mission, though, and I found it fairly tasty. It's a red color unlike any other meat I've eaten. I guess if things got bad enough I'd do it to survive.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the thunderstick a sexual move only used for special occasions???? :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

No, more of a limb, appendage, or extension of oneself.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to do the thunderstick tonight, mostly because it's friday!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'm going to do the thunderstick tonight, mostly because it's friday!


Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

It just don't seem right to shoot something you don't plan on eatin.


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

Protecting wild horses is a big mistake. They never should have been protected. 

I had an uncle that was a forest ranger in Ely Nevada many years ago. Wild horses were the biggest problem they had to deal with. They would eat all the grass and drink all the water and then they would eat mud from the dry water holes to try and survive. Once he asked me if I thought anyone would be willing to buy tags to shoot horses. I aked him what they were supposed to do with them after they shot them. He said "take them home and eat them". I told him there would be very few, if any takers. Maybe if you gave them eight or ten tags each and then allow them to let the dead horses lay after they shot them some would do it. It would be like hunting giant jack rabits. 

They multiply very rapidly, and now instead of being able to killing off the surplus, the BLM rounds them up and spends millions of our tax dollars every year feeding the surplus animals because nobody wants them with hay at $6.00 per bale. There are presently a lot more surplus horses being fed by the BLM than there are wild ones out on the range. The cost is "only" $28,000,000.00 per year right now and growing fast. Just think what we could do with $28 million per year to improve mule deer habitat instead of wasting it addressing a problem that only keeps getting worse and shouldn't exist at all.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

huntnbum said:


> It just don't seem right to shoot something you don't plan on eatin.


Jack rabbits, coyotes, ground hogs, crows, sparrows? Then there's carp, gar, suckers, rats, mice and rattlesnakes. I'm sure I missed some, but we shoot things we don't eat all the time.! And who says some or most of us wouldn't eat horses. I'd have no problem with it whatsoever!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> huntnbum said:
> 
> 
> > It just don't seem right to shoot something you don't plan on eatin.
> ...


Point made, maybe I don't shoot things I don't eat.................but some times I do  
It just seams wrong to shoot a horse since a lot of people actually use them on their farms or ranches. It's different shooting the things you mentioned since people don't usually interact with them.
I guess I just don't see the things that you do that may justify your thoughts on this issue.
All I did was vote my opinion.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just think of it as a humane and efficient way to control their numbers without being an undo burden on the taxpayers of this country.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Betos uses horse meat in their tacos so I'm sure they would take the meat.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Betos uses horse meat in their tacos so I'm sure they would take the meat.


I don't care who you are that was funny! :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks CS now I won't be able to eat at Beto's ever again.I know you are probly full of poop but that thought will be stuck in my head forever.I would never shoot a horse but I say more power to those that want to.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

My brother ate horse quite frequently in Japan. I've been to some luaus around here where I am 99% sure horse was being served. I think some of those guys would jump all over the prospect of cheap meat, and lots of it.

I don't know if I could shoot a horse or not. It's funny how the human mind and emotions mess with your perspective. I shoot coyotes, which are, let's face it, dogs. I am a through and through dog lover, having lived with them my entire life. However, something in my noggin lets me disassociate a coyote from my loving German Shepherd I had as a kid. Why is it then that when I think about hunting horses I don't have that same response?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm sure I've ate horse at some point in my travels, I have learned not to ask what the meat is most times in other countries.  , I know for sure I've eaten dog in Korea. 


As for being able to shoot a dog, I want to kill the new pup every day :shock: , but I don't think I could eat him, even though he should be really tender with all that tenderizing he's had. :lol: :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Thanks CS now I won't be able to eat at Beto's ever again.I know you are probly full of poop but that thought will be stuck in my head forever.I would never shoot a horse but I say more power to those that want to.


It's true! Ask them for a Nutrition facts sheet. :twisted:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: You can eat Horse there 24-7. The meat has a different taste. You decide.

BUt next time go to the Betos drive up and ask for burritos del caballo (Horse burritos) and see what you get. :lol: :lol:

My favorite is to ask for tacos de Perro (dog tacos) and they know exactly what I'm asking for. They laugh a little and say you mean carne asada (roasted meat)?


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think I could bring myself to shoot a healthy horse. I grew up with horses, and have invested way too much time (and emotion) in them. I've also had some experience working with a few captured wild horses, and yeah, I don't think I'd want to shoot one for sport. Out of anger and frustration, maybe, but not sport. :wink: 

I like seeing them out in the West Desert, but admittedly, they don't belong there.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

They should be treated like any other feral animal or introduced species. Raccoons and red foxes come to mind. No limit, no closed season, no license required. They do have negative impacts on native species, and their numbers should be reduced, to zero, if possible.

Fishrmn


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Every time I see the title of this thread this song comes to mind.........

[youtube:3cerockw]http://www.youtube.com/v/tJtdgWZeF1M&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1[/youtube:3cerockw]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh goob....where's my horse steak!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

When we had the other thread about hunting and eating wild mustangs, and I got flamed on the horse lover site, I gave this issue much more thought. I have come to conclude that the horse lover lobby out there has a very common thread with ranchers and with hunters. That is, they have chosen a large grazing animal to champion their cause. They love horses as much as we love antlered critters, or ranchers love their cattle/sheep. The difference I see however, is in how the horse lobby chooses to champion their cause.

For ranchers, they want forage for their cattle/sheep. They pay (though small amounts) a fee for the forage, they are responsible for fencing, water development, and keeping the populations in check. They invest their time and money directly into the animals and the land they graze. And are required to adjust the number of AUM based on conditions of the range. But their investment is directly in the land, and it is in their interest to maintain or improve the forage base. You may think they don't pay enough, that cattle or sheep abuse the land, or whatever, but the rancher does make a personal and financial investment directly into the land. 

For hunters, we pay to hunt. And when we want more animals to hunt, our solution isn't to necessarily remove competing interests (though some will pursue that), but more often, we pursue increasing forage base through range improvements. Pro-hunting organizations invest millions upon millions of dollars directly into the land, treating invasive plants, re-vegetation with better forage base, restoring after fires, development and protection of water features, and many other things. As hunters, we do more to expand the forage base through habitat improvements than any other group. Again, you may have issue with one or another group and how they go about things, but most issues any of us have is that not enough money is hitting the ground, because we want as much as possible to go directly to habitat improvements.

In looking at the horse advocacy groups, they don't invest anything in the lands. In fact, explore their websites and all you find is ways to donate to legal defense funds. Instead of assisting land managers with habitat improvements to support the horses they claim to love, they spend money on law suits to further tie the hands of the BLM and Forest Service. They'd rather file a brief in court than get their boots dirty developing a water source to serve the horses. They'd rather convince a judge that knows nothing about habitats and land management to side with emotional arguments, than improve the horse habitats to support the herds. 

It is clear that in a zero-sum game of forage out there that must be shared by wild horses, livestock, and huntable animals, the only way to have more of the critters - any critters - is by improving the habitats for all of them. Or, reduce the populations of one or more of the species to tilt the balance for the others. The current system of maintaining wild horse populations is not working. There is little to no market at this time for tamed wild horses. 

I personally would not hunt or shoot wild horses, and that is 100%, absolutely, based on emotional attachment I have to horses. I freely admit that. But I also would not oppose hunting as a way of controlling wild horse populations, as I think it would be far more cost effective than current methods. And really, until the wild horse advocates out there are willing to put their money into habitats instead of law suits, I have absolutely no respect for them. They should either put up by financing habitat improvements and care of the animals as hunters and ranchers do, or shut up.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

VERY well said


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder if you will need a federal stamp and to use non-toxic projectiles?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Ohhhhh, nice...the elusive and rare Duckfaced Mustang!

A true trophy!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> Ohhhhh, nice...the elusive and rare Duckfaced Mustang!
> 
> A true trophy!


Almost as elusive as this vicious beauty


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Haha...I didn't even know that they really do exist. Is that the Great White Stallion?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I have had a couple horses that I was as fond of as I am the dog. I'm not sure I would want to shoot one. But... protecting them like we are now, to the point that they are destroying large tracts of land isn't right either. Maybe shooting them with a guaranteed pickup by the dog food guy would work. Hell, years ago when your horse got too old you took him to the auction knowing that's where he was going.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Oh goob....where's my horse steak!


 :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

shootemup said:


> horses deserve better then that im fine with controling them lets just do it by capturing and selling like we already do and if we need to get rid of more put them down with a shot of something ( that is not lead or copper based and doesnt come out of a barrel ). I personally have a soft spot for horses. Lets just not shoot them.


 Come down and see how these range maggots are 'dealt' with at the prison down here! There are more than 3000 of the ****roaches that nobody wants, and taxpayers are buying their hay......at more than $200/ton. That's a minimum of 15 ton of hay EVERY day. There is also a local rancher that runs 400 burros on pasture for the government. He gets $3.00/day per head.......that's $1200 a day! He quit his job tending the mustangs at the prison. I don't think we need MORE mustangs/burros taken care of like this, we need less! I'm as big a horse lover as there is, I own 8 of them, but I don't see them as horses anymore than I see wolves/coyotes in the same light as my yellow lab......


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> shootemup said:
> 
> 
> > horses deserve better then that im fine with controling them lets just do it by capturing and selling like we already do and if we need to get rid of more put them down with a shot of something ( that is not lead or copper based and doesnt come out of a barrel ). I personally have a soft spot for horses. Lets just not shoot them.
> ...


Here yeh here yeh, our government borrows .40 cents of every $ they spend, and our society still can not adequately provide for our poor, seniors,veterans, little alone the inter structure our society depends on, but yet we have funds to feed horses?????

That's f****ing insanity!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

this post looks to have been started in 2009. lol nothing like beating a dead horse/post lol!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> this post looks to have been started in 2009. lol nothing like beating a dead horse/post lol!


hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/03 ... ld-horses/


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Insert puking sick face smiley


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/03/26/american-west-running-out-room-for-wild-horses/


Wow, had no idea there were THAT many horses to contend with, what a night_MARE :mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

How can we legitimately push for a wild horse hunt? I am willing to throw down for that.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

I want to chime in on this... For anyone wanting proof that wild horses destroy habit! Talk with any big game biologist. They had to close areas in colorado(rangely area) to human traffic because of drought conditions in an effort to keep horses by water! Really? If they occurred naturally in North America I would say let's manage or look at breaking them. But they are feral and non-native invasive species that take up room for more elk, deer, antelope(pronghorn). I'm in favor of hunting without regulations. But the Feds could make more money catching them and auctioning them off.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Elkaholic2 said:


> 'm in favor of hunting without regulations. But the Feds could make more money catching them and auctioning them off.


 Only if they lifted the ban preventing mustangs from being turned into dog food. There are THOUSANDS of mustangs sitting in corrals that no one wants! The costs of feed, tack, and transportation modes keeps most people from owning good horseflesh, let alone this scraggly bags of bones.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I drove from Rock Springs to Evanston yesterday afternoon and seen wild horses feeding alongside pronghorn antelope, competing for what little food is left in the sagebrush steppe. I thought of this thread, and I wondered who will win, the native antelope or the feral horse, if, when actually, the big spring snow storms come.

This is an interesting thread. I didn't think the percentage of "no" votes would be this high.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Prout, love the profile pic man! I think we can all learn from John Wayne!,...

Sounds to me we need to start contacting our government officials both state and fed!!.
Maybe try to get mdf, sfw, rmef, involved so there's enough money and enough people to back it up and change that. That news article says 10,000 plus horses over objective!
That's crazy


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Elk, I'll get a letter sent to my reps this week. Who else?
....man I'm jonesin' for a nice horse steak now!


----------

